

Douglas Coupland's radical pessimist's guide to the next 10 years - kafkaesque
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/a-radical-pessimists-guide-to-the-next-10-years/article1321040/?page=all

======
dalke
> To use a high-school analogy, 40 years ago you had jocks and nerds.
> Nowadays, there are Goths, emos, punks, metal-heads, geeks and so forth.

Huh?

Ferris Bueller was 26 years ago: "Oh, he's very popular Ed. The sportos, the
motorheads, geeks, sluts, bloods, wastoids, dweebies, dickheads - they all
adore him. They think he's a righteous dude."

There was a 1982-1983 show called "Square Pegs", with the premise "Listen.
I've got this whole high school thing psyched out. It all breaks down into
cliques." / "Cliques?" / "Yeah, you know. Cliques. Little in-groups of
different kids. All we have to do is click with the right clique, and we can
finally have a social life that's worthy of us."

40 years ago there were greasers, skinheads, hippies, surfers, beatniks,
teeny-boppers, and other groups.

